# Need last minute stay September 4-7 South Lake Tahoe 1BR



## Oceans8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Does anybody have an extra 1BR for September 4-7 in South Lake Tahoe?


----------



## Shankilicious (Sep 3, 2020)

[This would be a good time for a private message.]


----------



## Oceans8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> [This would be a good time for a private message.]



Hi, did you have anything available for our dates? Thank you


----------



## Shankilicious (Sep 3, 2020)

Sorry, after checking I don't. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tomvc (Sep 3, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> Does anybody have an extra 1BR for September 4-7 in South Lake Tahoe?



You can book Ridge Tahoe using an accommodation certificate.  Not sure how long it will last.


----------



## Normita (Sep 5, 2020)

Just heard on the news that Lake Tahoe resorts have been closed down because a woman contracted bubonic plague, probably from walking her dog on the beach.  She was treated with antibiotics and will be OK, but better check with the resort if you found one to be sure they are open.


----------



## Oceans8 (Sep 5, 2020)

Normita said:


> Just heard on the news that Lake Tahoe resorts have been closed down because a woman contracted bubonic plague, probably from walking her dog on the beach.  She was treated with antibiotics and will be OK, but better check with the resort if you found one to be sure they are open.



Hi! I appreciate so much you informing us. We'll be sure to ask the front desk today. Thank you so much Normita


----------



## Normita (Sep 5, 2020)

Check this out:  https://www.nbc12.com/2020/09/05/bubonic-plague-warning-issued-lake-tahoe/

Be careful


----------

